# bottle embosssed on base E.R.S.&S.



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2005)

dug this one yesterday.  bottle is light amber, total height 4 3/8, 1 3/4 across base,seam stops a little over a 1/4" above shoulder. there appears to be a very faint embossing below the shoulder on both sides. lip is uneven. couldn't find E.R.S.&S. listed under bottle marks. is any one know of this marking.  all help is appricated.   rhona


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like an 1890's medicine or chemical. The "E.R.S: are probably the owner of the company's initials and the "&S" probably stands for "and Sons". Hope that can help you out a bit.[]


----------



## David E (Jan 3, 2005)

ER SQUIBB, M.D.  1858 to 1895
   ERS& S  Since 1895
   SQUIBB 1858 to 1895

 Dave


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 3, 2005)

hi dave,  Great information, this is what i like to fine out about bottles.  a month ago i dug an amber bottle in the same location with squibb embossed down the front of the bottle. i think its great to get diff. bottles and diff. dates for the same co. thanks again for the information.   rhona   ps looks like i got 1 more to find


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Rhona,   you have more than just one left to dig![] These are two of my Teal examples I dug.  I also have a wider mouth Teal variant but I haven't tumbled it yet so the pic wouldn't look to good. These are all embossed ER Squibb and I dug them from an Indian Wars Military Fort that was in operation from 1875 to 1890.  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 4, 2005)

hey kelly,  they are a beautiful color.  i hope i can get that lucky.  maybe we will have a mild winter here and i can dig some more now instead of waiting to april.  rhona


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 4, 2005)

Rhona...I used to have that bottle, i miss it. It had it's own beauty.
 -------------------------
 Kelley..those are fantastic! Congrats!

 sc


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 6, 2005)

hi  s c  this is a pic of the 2 i have dug so far.  if i find another round one i let you know .   rhona


----------

